# I'm Really Having A Hard Time



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

So our precious little Ozzie is on his way, with his perfect family, to his forever home.

They picked him up this morning. Wow, what a lovely couple. I'm so happy for the "Oz" man.

This couple took such good care of my Sassy Girl. I trust them with my heart and soul.

Tomorrow afternoon, Oliver's new family will be picking him up. A great family, with two
beautiful pre-teen kids. Oliver is a bigger boy, and very playful. He's going to be in heaven.

I cried, when Ozzie left. Then had to quickly deal with a customer. Came back in, and Oliver
was not "Oliver". He was quiet, and seemed depressed. He so loved Sugar, and Ozzie. 
So, I picked him up, and started bawling all over again. 

I've been spending the evening snuggling with Oliver, and enjoying our last night together.

I must say, to adopt out two dogs, who were forever under foot, and slept on my head, is tough.
I'm going to miss the attention. 

I'll post pics tomorrow. 

So congrats to Ozzie and Oliver. Live Long And Prosper, my friends :rockon:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh, Deb ~ I totally understand! :wub: 
You are a miracle worker :innocent: who has the heart of gold :heart: . I really understand how it is hard to say good-bye :crying: to those guys. 
Now then, Raul must be getting ready to be under your feet :dancing banana: 
or at least ready to become top dog sleeping on top of your head!  :two thumbs up: 

Give all your fluffs some hugs from us......we admire :dothewave: and respect you more than you will ever know! :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Deb,

Bless you sweetheart. Wish I knew what to say, I have no idea as I have never been so giving or had to sacrifice out of love, like you do so much all the time.

Just know you are so loved and are a true angel to these special furbabies, you give them a loving second chance, and give such joy to the adopted families. Your giving heart...blesses so many.

Love you very much.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Deb, I can truly imagine how difficult it must be for you. I'm so glad you shared with us as maybe it can help. You are providing such miracles for these little ones yet I know it is bittersweet to have them leave. My heart goes out to you. You have my greatest admiration. :smootch:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh Deb, that must be so hard for you! I know you want to see them go to wonderful homes and you're happy for them when they do, but....

You must be one strong lady!!!! :you rock:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Deb, it must be tough, I can't imagine doing what you do. Just know that while they're going to their furever homes, tomorrow might bring another to you. We're all here for you. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Hey Deb,


:grouphug: Just remember they are going to great homes... :grouphug: 


Now I feel terrible taking 2/3rds of a point....


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*Deb....you are a better woman than I.............I couldn't do it..........Just to much pulling on the heart.
You are a TREASURE...........STEVE, TOO!!!
There just aren't the right words to say what a good and unselfish work you both do. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: *


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:hugging: :hugging: :hugging:


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

aww i teared up while reading that. 

thank you so much for finding these babies, and so many others, great homes! you are amazing :grouphug:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Saying goodbye is hard, and something I avoid. You do a tremendous job with these babies, and I know a peice of your heart leaves with them. :hugging: :good post - perfect 10:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

:smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: 

Aww Deb, I too will hate to see Oliver move on ,,, I just felt he was home with you and his antics were just too funny ..

I don't know how you do it - but as you hand him over - think of the first time you laid eyes on him, the naughty little boy with a dangling foot and no cast ... how we will never ever forget him, I am sure every time you see an ace bandage or a wicker chair you will think of our little Oliver boy ...

I really am sorry to see him leave, I must admit he has the cutest happiest face on any little guy I've ever seen.

Have a great life Oliver boy ... you deserve it for what you've been through ~~~


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Aw, Deb.... :grouphug:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Deb, I know the tears and also how they are so quick to come back even years from now.
You have to remember what a wonderful thing you have done for Ozzie and Oliver and NOW you can open your home to more babies that need you until forever families can be found.

Great job, happy ending and you need to smile through those tears.

Bob and Marsha sending you a hug.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

sending you love :heart: and lots of hugs :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Deb, it is always hard to say goodby........How do you do it? I loved Oliver's looks and he was just the best! You are a winner in my book!!!! You open your heart so big to these little babies knowing they are moving in and then out. It takes a special kind of person........and you are that special one!!!! :heart: :heart: :ThankYou: :heart: :heart:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

GOD BLESS YOU ALWAYS DEB :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Apr 19 2009, 12:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=764623


> So our precious little Ozzie is on his way, with his perfect family, to his forever home.
> 
> They picked him up this morning. Wow, what a lovely couple. I'm so happy for the "Oz" man.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

They are 2 lucky boys who found safe, happy homes. What great fun they will have ! 
Thankfully there are people like you who care, I have the greatest respect for you for doing such a good thing.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Deb:

Think of how wonderful it will be for them with their new forever homes and what a fabulous thing you did by getting them to this point! Hugs to you, lady!

Maggie 

PS - Sweetness and Tessa send very slurpy kisses too! Especially little Tripod Tessa!!!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Awww Deb, I know it must be hard but think of what a great life the boys will have in their furever home. :grouphug:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Awwwww....Deb!! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

I am really happy for Oliver and Oz...I know they will have a fabulous life!! Thank you for all you do!!! :aktion033:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Dearest Deb, The world is a far better place because of you and your loving and caring heart. I dont know how you are able to part with them and endure the heart ache over and over. I just know without you and Steve and others that are able to be successful fosters (I fail over and over) that Oliver, Ozzie, Cocoa, Nubi and so very many more would not be in this world any longer.
Now can I tell you that the 3y.o. female maltese that we tried to get out of the A.C. on Friday with Raul and they wouldnt release, was scheduled to be pts TODAY. I got an urgent e-mail this morning telling me that the "net working" that was supposed to be happening with her fell through and they PTS, ALL dogs in the facility every Sunday that dont have holds on them. I called at 7:00 a.m. this morning and I have a hold on her, if you and Tami can get her out tomorrow?? what do you think?? Fill that house right back up. LOL Hugs, Edie


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh Deb I'm sorry... :crying 2: 

Your house must seem awfully quiet....... God Bless you and all you do......

You are a true miracle


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

:you rock:


Thank you for all you do.

:crying: :sorry: 

:grouphug:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Deb, you're just not use to having your head to yourself!  I'll put out an APB for 
homeless head sleepers in your area. Until then, thank you for caring for those little
characters until they find furever homes. :tender:


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

I am so sorry you are feeling this way :grouphug: . They will never forget you and you are giving them back their life. Just think of how many more you can save. I wish I could be just like you!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Deb you are such an angel for all that you do for these little ones. You give so much heart and soul. :hugging: I am so happy that you were able to find Oliver and Ozzie forever homes. They are so blessed to be with you and your life.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Bless your heart, Deb. It is sad to let go of them but if you didn't become attached, well, that would just mean you didn't give them the love and affection and care they so deserved and that would have been a shame. SO, you just keep on loving and adoring all the rescues and finding the perfect forever homes for them as you do. You are truly a blessing to these pups. :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

*hugs you*


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Apr 18 2009, 11:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=764649


> Hey Deb,
> 
> 
> :grouphug: Just remember they are going to great homes... :grouphug:
> ...


I know it won't replace the loss of two precious men but I think you just got 2/3rd a point back!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Apr 20 2009, 04:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=765405


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Apr 18 2009, 11:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=764649





> Hey Deb,
> 
> 
> :grouphug: Just remember they are going to great homes... :grouphug:
> ...


I know it won't replace the loss of two precious men but I think you just got 2/3rd a point back!

[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh yes indeed!! And I'll take it ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

I want to win this adoption race. I'll do whatever it takes, even if I have to adopt them myself ~ :smrofl:


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Apr 20 2009, 02:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=765407


> QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Apr 20 2009, 04:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=765405





> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Apr 18 2009, 11:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=764649





> Hey Deb,
> 
> 
> :grouphug: Just remember they are going to great homes... :grouphug:
> ...


I know it won't replace the loss of two precious men but I think you just got 2/3rd a point back!

[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh yes indeed!! And I'll take it ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

I want to win this adoption race. I'll do whatever it takes, even if I have to adopt them myself ~ :smrofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]


*Now there is our silly Deb...we know and love.....smiling though the tears. 
You ROCK Deb!!! * :you rock:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Deb, the job might be heartbreaking at times, but it's for a good reason.....anyway, it can't last all that long - there are many more tiny souls that need saving. You are a very strong person, stronger than most so my hat is off to you, my friend. :ThankYou: 

And if you still feel bad, have a glass of wine, I'll have one with you.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Okay, I've received two fabulous updates, on Ozzie, and Oliver. :chili: 

They are doing amazingly well. Both getting the, much deserved, attention they need.

I'm doing much better, as the lovely updates warm my heart, and I am getting more work done ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

Now focusing on Raul, and the soon to arrive Annie. :wub: 

Raul is a nut. I love the seniors. They have an "attitude", that's for sure. He follows me everywhere,
and, seems to have very poor vision. I'll know more tomorrow afternoon. I believe both his eyes have cataracts.
Not sure yet. So will set up a plan tomorrow. He's a good boy. Very snuggly, which I love. 

The shelter said he was 10-years-old (based on the original owner's information) but I think he's in his teens.

Oh, yes, Oliver, Ozzie, and Raul, say *LIFE IS GOOD!!* :dancing banana: :dancing banana:


----------



## chiquita55 (Feb 3, 2008)

Deb, please ask for some pictures of Ozzie. I do hope and pray this is his last home and that he doesn't have a complex from going to so many different homes. Poor baby.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (chiquita55 @ Apr 20 2009, 09:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=765512


> Deb, please ask for some pictures of Ozzie. I do hope and pray this is his last home and that he doesn't have a complex from going to so many different homes. Poor baby.[/B]



Kathy ~ Please trust me, and trust Northcentral Maltese Rescue. Ozzie is in his perfect home. I cannot stress that enough. 

Please don't worry. He could not be in better hands. :grouphug: 

I guarantee, he's livin' the life, just like my Sassy Girl. They are a lovely family. 

Please take care of yourself. Don't worry about Ozzie, I know that's hard to do, but once again, trust me.

He's a happy camper, Kathy. He's doing great, and having the time of his life.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Apr 20 2009, 09:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=765511


> Okay, I've received two fabulous updates, on Ozzie, and Oliver. :chili:
> 
> They are doing amazingly well. Both getting the, much deserved, attention they need.
> 
> ...



Glad you're doing better, Deb. You wouldn't have placed them if you weren't 100% sure that they were going to great homes. Remember that.

Raul sounds like he's fitting right in. Have LBB give him a tour. B)


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Deb,
Thank you so very much for all you do. :ThankYou: 

Now enjoy the quiet because it unfortunately will not last. :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Apr 20 2009, 07:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=765524


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Apr 20 2009, 09:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=765511





> Okay, I've received two fabulous updates, on Ozzie, and Oliver. :chili:
> 
> They are doing amazingly well. Both getting the, much deserved, attention they need.
> 
> ...



Glad you're doing better, Deb. You wouldn't have placed them if you weren't 100% sure that they were going to great homes. Remember that.

Raul sounds like he's fitting right in. Have LBB give him a tour. B) 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Wouldn't that be like Blind leading the almost blind ??
Sorry couldn't resist - Linda you made me do it !!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I'm sure little Annie will love sleeping on your head, now that its vacant. 
See you tomorrow, will call you when I'm on my way! :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Deb, I am so sorry for my late response. (I just got my computer back home)

I can only imagine how hard it is for you to say good-bye to all of the babies you have so lovingly cared for ... emotionally and physically. But, you can also be at peace knowing that you are sending them off to loving homes. They wouldn't have come this far if it wasn't for you. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Love ...

Marie


----------

